# wheel horse 520H



## kzoocarpenter (Jul 14, 2012)

Looking at a 520H, it has loaded ag tires, 48" deck, not the 60. No implements.... guy is asking $1000. It's pretty much mint condition. Is that a fair price? Here's some pics. I'm in Michigan if that makes a difference


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That tractor is in great shape, and has some awesome traction abilities. :lmao:


----------



## kzoocarpenter (Jul 14, 2012)

??? Is that sarcasm or are you serious?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

kzoocarpenter said:


> ??? Is that sarcasm or are you serious?


Both, with those tires it should pull good. With your pictures sideways, sarcasm!


----------



## kzoocarpenter (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh gottcha, yeah if I was a little more savvy with my phone maybe I coulda figured that one out haha. You think that's a fair price?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If no leaks and runs smooth yeah thats fair price..less in our area.


----------



## 546cowboy (Jan 22, 2012)

That tractor looks to be well cared for and easily worth th money. Looks to be a 1990.


----------

